# Double Bass Surveys



## Jordan Schmidt PDT (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello, We're 4 final year Product Design & Technology students in Ireland and we're working on designing solutions for double bass players.

The purpose of this questionnaire is to identify the needs of double bass players. Your responses will be used to inform the design of innovative solutions. We'd like to design for your needs and solve one/some of the issues you face.

Thank you for taking the time to submit your response.

https://forms.office.com/r/DwhWC3JswT


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

1) Can't get one in a cab easily.

2) Unwieldy if you'e short.

3) Can't reach tuning pegs.

4) Everywhere you go, someone brings up Koussevitsky or Charlie Mingus.

5) Case isn't quite big enough to sleep in.


----------

